# How much would this cost??



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1393169
Thanks guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: How much would this cost?? (Slow1.8)*

depends, around here a whole interior can cost you from $500 and up depending on the material. $500 being the cheapest, for a good job and nicer materials I can count on paying around $900. Not too sure on your area though. Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW: I mean the seats and door panels.


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: How much would this cost?? (1fastdub)*

Take a look around my site. You will see a variety of Recaro seats that we have done, mostly in BMW 2002's like the one pictured. A complete interior, including me supplying the seats, back seat done to match, carpet, and door panels will start around $2k, and go up from there depending on materials. 
When shopping for trim work, NEVER pick the cheapest quote, and NEVER pick the guy who promises it in a couple weeks. We book 2-3 months in advance, and take the attitude of "it will be ready when it is ready". And yes, we're good enough to pull it off.
Al


----------

